# Foxpro Xr6



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

See ad on KSL http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=28767341&cat=225 $5 extra to forum members.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Would you be willing to take a boombox (plays cds and cassette) and $78.42 in cash?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bump


----------

